# Looking for OTA tv tuner/decoder guide/rankings



## otatvwatcher (Feb 22, 2021)

I live in a fringe area for receiving OTA digital TV signals. Have a Panasonic Plasma w/o tuner (using Mediasonic tuner) and a Samsung PN43F4500AF (integrated tuner)

The Samsung decodes the same signal much better, many more channels than the stand alone Mediasonic. I have tried both the HW180STB and then the HW130STB when the 180 died.

I would like to find a great stand alone tuner that can beat (or at least match) the signal decoding of the integrated Samsung unit. TIA


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

IF you can find one - the Samsung DTB-H260F was an excellent tuner when it came out. It needs its remote, or one that matches it well (such as a Harmony). Failing that - DIsh had a DVR (DISH DTVPAL-DVR) that alos worked pretty good. However it came with a pretty small HD - but you might be able to upgrade it to a 1GB if you can find the right one.

The other thing you can try is to make sure your OTA antenna is what you need.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

last model is DVR+ aka K77 (see Avsforum long thread)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

otatvwatcher said:


> I live in a fringe area for receiving OTA digital TV signals. Have a Panasonic Plasma w/o tuner (using Mediasonic tuner) and a Samsung PN43F4500AF (integrated tuner)
> 
> The Samsung decodes the same signal much better, many more channels than the stand alone Mediasonic. I have tried both the HW180STB and then the HW130STB when the 180 died.
> 
> I would like to find a great stand alone tuner that can beat (or at least match) the signal decoding of the integrated Samsung unit. TIA


I do not have this but I have an older Channel Master DVR and I am happy with it.
It has been replaced with a TIVO now. If you have not seen this I think it is worth a look.
TiVo Edge for Antenna With All-In Service - Subscription Free DVR for Antenna | TiVo (RD6F50LS) - Channel Master


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

old CM-7000DVR been replaced with CM-7500 aka K77 aka DVR+


----------

